# South Park . The Stick of Truth PC



## vostok (Mar 6, 2014)

This new pc game arrived from Amazon this morning, ...http://www.amazon.com/South-Park-The-Stick-Truth-PC/dp/B006JSY3MI and as a fan of this adult cartoon I think its OK, yeah just OK, the game engine sucks ...like its from the old 486 days, but the content is enough to keep you busy for a week or so, and yes it is South Park, so the adult content is overflowing, if you DON'T want it censored get the pc game version as I understand other formats PS4 etc etc have been seriously censored, I've just done 2 hours of stomping around the town in skyrim style activating all the 'Timmy's fast travel points', but its not really needed, as the town is small anyway, just watch out for the fight scenes that suck so bad, its the best time to quit the game ...wait and see! ..lol

I just hate reading the manual too, so tried not too, and suffered real bad, read the manual as theres many different ways to play ...and cheat, as usual Eric Cartman runs the show, and little Butters follows you around, not doing much, but as you fumble around in this toon town its very annoying that the older folks are constantly texting, and as impatient as Butters is, he too starts to text(Cartman) as you goof up, toke or text in real life ...lol
Fun and still getting the hang of it SCORE: 8/10


----------



## frizzlegooch (Mar 6, 2014)

I just played this at my buds house for ps3. its pretty rad what theyve done with the game haha, not to mention the show


----------



## vostok (Mar 6, 2014)

PS3 so is it censored ...as some have warned me the great censor is gonna chop this too fuck....?


----------



## ChingOwn (Mar 9, 2014)

vostok said:


> PS3 so is it censored ...as some have warned me the great censor is gonna chop this too fuck....?


I got it on 360 not censored at all Ive seen naked ladies and guys jacken it and alien butt probes (going in fast and deep) and a whole lot of awesome curses that are to long and awesome to try and quote from memory


----------



## sunni (Mar 11, 2014)

yeah honestly i found nothing wrong with this game, its south park it sits true and well to what south park is about , the game play is hilarious , and fun 
what were you expecting?


----------



## ShazMo09 (Mar 13, 2014)

Im currently in the process of playing it. In the middle of Canada now...

"They are like normal wolves...Only Dire" lmao


----------



## Romanito420 (May 31, 2014)

It's like being in the show


----------



## Behind Dark Clouds (Jun 6, 2014)

Does it really let you attain the stick of truth!


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 6, 2014)

I found nothing wrong with it at all. Loved it. Played it again a week or two later. Yeah, its not final fantasy, its not skyrim, its not any serious RPG. And doesn't try to be great fun


----------

